# Well?



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well this is the first rod I've built in about 2 years. I took it apart once because I wasn't satisfied with it. (Yall know what I mean) I bought this blank from a guy who couldn't build rods anymore because he was wheel chair bound and paralyzed. I believe it is a G-Loomis but I've had it a while and can't really swear to it. Anyway I didn't get the color preserver in the threads good enough and unfortunately didn't discover this till it was too late. I AM NOT GOING TO TAKE IT APART AGAIN! although my wife laughs and says "You'll take it apart." So how do you know when the preserver is all the way into the thread?<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_1170.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_1170.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not the CP, it's that you didnt' pack the threads tight enough together. This is a common misconception people have. NExt time ut 2 coats of CP, this way youare sure, but I promise, if there are gaps, even teeny tiny gaps you cannot see,or changes in tension when you are wrapping - it'sgoingto look blotchy. CHange in tension =CP soaks in ans swells the thread making them move, gaps open, people do't understand andCP sux.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Bro, I wrap by hand and you're probably right on about the tension and keeping the thread tight. I pay more attention next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I likey......


----------

